# What games you looking forward to?



## NaVox (Oct 16, 2010)

So far I'm planning to get Fallout:NV, Rock Band 3 (<3 Keyboard), Dragon Age 2, and Portal 2. Haven't really seen anything that interesting other then those though. What are the games you plan on getting?


----------



## Inya (Oct 16, 2010)

Portal 2, Dead space 2, Fallout NewVegas, and BlackOps


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 16, 2010)

Fable 3 currently, and more distantly Mass Effect 3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid: Rising.  That's about it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 16, 2010)

Portal 2  Fallout New Vegas, Fable 3, Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 3, Dynasty Warriors Online(almost beta time for it), Force Unleashed 2, Metal Gear Rising


----------



## Inya (Oct 16, 2010)

MUST I HAVE FORGOTTEN ABOUT BIOSHOCK INFINITE.
I did, I love bioshock.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 16, 2010)

Last Guardian Last Guardian Last Guardian! <3 <3 <3

Bioshock Infinite is also in my radar, and I'll probably pick up Fallout: NV... not many other big titles catching my eye right now though


----------



## Flatline (Oct 17, 2010)

Portal 2, I'm gonna die from epicness.

And NFS Hot Pursuit, the last good NFS game was Underground 2. I hope they won't fuck this up.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2010)

Pokemon Black.
Fire Emblem: Shin Monshou no Nazo Hikari to Kage no Eiyuu. However, like Tales of Innocence/Hearts/Graces, it's unlikely at this point that it'll be released in the US.
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn.
Tales of the Abyss (3DS). Never got to play it on the PS2, and I was actually planning to watch a playthrough of it on YouTube. Now that this has been announced though, there's no way I'm gonna spoil the game like that. However, like Tales of Innocence/Hearts/Graces, Namco will probably not release it to the US.
Mega Man Legends 3.
Mario Kart (3DS).
Legend of Zelda 3D.

Wow, that's a lot! I didn't think I was looking forward to that many games!


----------



## Taralack (Oct 17, 2010)

Getting a strange feeling of deja vu with this thread...


----------



## Minuet (Oct 17, 2010)

Last Guardian, Portal 2, and Arkham City.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 17, 2010)

Samurai Warriors 3. I want to make a ninja babe


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 17, 2010)

Epic Mickey.


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

Pokemon Black/White... um.
Probably some others D:


----------



## Jude (Oct 17, 2010)

Rock Band 3. Oh, wait, I got it EARLY MOFOS HAHAHAA

sorry.

Now I just have to wait for the pro guitar and keyboard to actually come out.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Oct 17, 2010)

New Vegas, Duke Nukem Forever and Black Ops,
kinda want Fable III but its not necessary


----------



## Morroke (Oct 17, 2010)

World of Warcraft; Cataclysm

Been playing the beta and I'm actually REALLY excited from what I've seen and played (the Tol'Barad raid is creepy as shit).


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 17, 2010)

Battletoads Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 17, 2010)

Pretty much everything in this thread sucks, or is going to suck.

Except Bioshock Infinite. That's the only game in the near year or two that I'm probably going to bother with.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Pretty much everything in this thread sucks, or is going to suck.


I don't know how you can say that when you haven't played any of them.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Brink.


----------



## SICK (Oct 17, 2010)

Its all about gears 3 even tho they pushed it back .


----------



## Xenke (Oct 17, 2010)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Fable 3
Pokemon Black/White
Mass Effect 3
Bayonetta 2 (well, I can hope can't I?)
LoZ: Skyward Sword
Bioshock Infinite

Civ 5 was on that list, but... then it came out and I got it.


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dead Space 2
Brink
Assassin's Creed Brother Hood
Fable 3
Star Wars Battlefront 3
o, and BioShock Infinite


----------



## Xenke (Oct 17, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> Star Wars Battlefront 3


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 17, 2010)

alright I'll play

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
Force Unleashed 2
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Fable 3
Pokemon Black


----------



## The DK (Oct 18, 2010)

Fable 3
Rock Band 3
COD: Black Ops
Fallout: NV
Dragon Age 2


----------



## SICK (Oct 18, 2010)

Why am I the only one who is looking forward to Gears 3.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 18, 2010)

BATTLEFIELD 3

Unless EA screw it up, which I would like to think they won't.


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 18, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas, Fable III, Pokemon Black/White, Epic Mickey, Rockband 3, World of Warcraft: Cataclysm...well, there goes all of my money.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 18, 2010)

Currently Fallout New Vegas, Brink, and Dead Space 2.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 18, 2010)

Also Marvel v. Capcom 3. Even though I don't own a Playstation 3 or an Xbox 360. And probably never will. OMG.


----------



## Riley (Oct 18, 2010)

SICK said:


> Why am I the only one who is looking forward to Gears 3.


 
Because Epic hasn't made a good game since 2004.  /bias

I'm looking forward to the huge Halloween update for Minecraft, plus everything that comes after it until the full version.  Fun stuff.
Others:
Portal 2
Brink
Starcraft 2 parts 2 and 3
Pokemon White/Black

Not a huge list.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 18, 2010)

Portal 2!! Unless Valve decide that their release time is in Valve time again...

Valve Time = Who knows...


----------



## Inya (Oct 18, 2010)

Arkham city, RockBand 3, Assassins Creed; Botherhood.

I'm sure there would be a few more to add to my list.

And oh yes, Pokemon Black and White...

Now I think I got all of them.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't know how you can say that when you haven't played any of them.


 
If you don't know how, then I can't be bothered to explain it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 18, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Portal 2!! Unless Valve decide that their release time is in Valve time again...
> 
> Valve Time = Who knows...


 actually Valve Time have been fully translated

and the current game I'm looking forward to is BRINK


----------



## Inya (Oct 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> actually Valve Time have been fully translated


 
http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Valve_Time


----------



## ___ (Nov 25, 2010)

Pokemon Black/White


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2010)

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad when it finally comes out.

Aside from that, I have absolutely no idea. I might get stuff in the Steam sales, though.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Nov 30, 2010)

Dead Space 2
InFAMOUS 2
Ni No Kuni
Journey
Pixeljunk Shooter 2
Mass Effect 2
Killzone 3

FER SERIOUS


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking forward to halo 3. I feel outdated for being a few months late, but it's cool, right?


----------



## BlueEevee (Dec 5, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Looking forward to halo 3. I feel outdated for being a few months late, but it's cool, right?


 
Try years

MGS: Rising, Pokemon White, MGS3: Naked Sample, Brink, and MapleStory Big Bang


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 5, 2010)

BRINK and APB.


----------



## BlueEevee (Dec 5, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> APB.


 
Awesome, I did not hear they were reopening it tell now, hope they relaunch it soon


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 6, 2010)

The only one I'm truly looking forward to is Descent on WiiWare


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 7, 2010)

Gears of War 3. After that videogames can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## iiiFoxy (Dec 7, 2010)

Marvel vs Capcom 3 .....i came  >   ->


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

Portal 2 and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood are my two right now.


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

iiiFoxy said:


> Marvel vs Capcom 3 .....i came > ->



This right here~


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 7, 2010)

Portal 2
Half Life 2: EP3

And

-Diablo III- I'm surprised how little that was mentioned


----------



## Quentsz (Dec 8, 2010)

Portal 2 and Bioshock Infinite...


----------



## LindsayPL (Jan 9, 2011)

Definitely Dead Space 2, now I haven't got other plans.


----------



## Joshi2853 (Jan 9, 2011)

Personally, I'm waiting for Pokemon Black and White to come out. Can't wait to try out triple battles and play with the new Pokespecies in the game. =3


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 9, 2011)

Mass Effect 3, definitely. My favourite series.

There are rumours of a sequel to PS2 game Bully. If that turns out to be true I will jizz buckets.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

as of now, the only game i'm looking forward to is You Don't Know Jack which due out of February 8th


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 9, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 (I'm also yet to buy Mass Effect 2)

Also, I just got FarCry 2 in a sale - OMGWTFBBQ IT IS SO AWESOME!!!11111


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 10, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> -Diablo III- I'm surprised how little that was mentioned


 
If people wanted to play with WoW graphics...:v and I'm betting on monthly fee too.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Bioshock Infinite. I really, really wish they'd make a Left 4 Dead 3, though.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Bioshock Infinite. I really, really wish they'd make a Left 4 Dead 3, though.


 
Valve would only get shouted at by the community. I'm sure our good friend Gabe doesn't want another uprising on his hands like last time.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Valve would only get shouted at by the community. I'm sure our good friend Gabe doesn't want another uprising on his hands like last time.


 
Dammit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Valve would only get shouted at by the community. I'm sure our good friend Gabe doesn't want another uprising on his hands like last time.


 
Yeah. They're adding more shit to L4D2, though, so good enough I guess. (Also, I might add that despite the promises they give, their progress for a large company is hilariously slow)

Anyway, I like the look of Evochron Mercenary. It's an indie title and you probably never heard of it but for those who haven't, google it and read up on the features on the official website. It sounds pretty damn fun.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

angry birds for something elst than iphone "ds would be nice"
plants vs zombies 2
batman Arkem city ofcourse


----------

